# Losing wheel controls



## Jabbathehott (Mar 31, 2014)

Hi all!

I've recently change the stock radio for an aftermarket radio to be able to plug my sub. I knew I would lose the volume and change track buttons but I also lost the control from the ''mode'' and ''trip'' buttons. 
And also, it only displays the temperature when it's below 4 celcius.... anyone know what's the problem and how to solve it?


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

all that is run threw the radio. That's what you have to lose to have a better radio


----------



## Jabbathehott (Mar 31, 2014)

Yes i know i have to lose those control... But now it only displays the temperature if its below 4... If its higher than 4 outside it displays my trip A


----------



## Inkman1108 (Jan 7, 2015)

You have to ground one of the wires coming from the plug not being used from your stock radio. If your new head unit has 3 wires on it labeled key 1, key 2, and ground, the key 1 and key 2 wires need to be connected to that same plug. Use a multi meter on volts and while testing one wire at a time hit the volume up on steering wheel if volts don't move check another wire when u find the 2 wires that respond to vol. up and vol. down. Those are the 2 that go to the "key" wires ! Then u need to find the settings on head unit (assuming it has steering wheel contr. options) and set ur buttons accordingly! But for your mode/trip buttons. I'm not positive. But I think I grounded the blue wire from that plug (might have a stripe on it too) but just ground it and your trip buttons will work! Let me know


----------

